# Tough Day today...



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

I could use some prayers as I have to pick up Tess's ashes today. We will simply scatter them around the yard, as there is no place she would rather be than home. She always got so stressed when we went to the vet, or was boarded. She would come home sick for days. We moved from our old house when she was 8, and she hid under the couch in our temporary apartment for 3 days and refused to come out. It was a real blessing when we found a crazy cat lady to board her with. The first few days crazy cat lady thought we had dropped off a feral cat with her. (she actually said that!). But she managed to win Tess over. It was the first time ever that Tess came home happy and healthy in 17 years after a vacation. My mom once picked Tess up and took her to their house to watch her while we were away. My mom even made sure to bring her back. Tess hated my mom for the rest of her life after that. Whenever my mom would come over and try to pet Tess, Tess would bite and hiss at her. My hope is that one day when Mom leaves us, Tess will greet her at the bridge, and finally let my Mom pet her. 

Yesterday at lunch some of the women at work were talking about their cats. As they talked, I could feel tears starting to well up in my eyes. Boy I miss her.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Praying for you today. I feel good when I am able to pick up my pets ashes because they are home again. Its sad and I cry, but I also feel they are home with me again.
Im sorry that you lost your sweet girl.
Hugs to you today.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I feel your pain, it seems time stopped and it's not passing and you are just there. In some short moments you are ok, and then all sadness comes back and you feel pain and you breath hard again. It has been over 4 months and I still have long cries every single day. You are lucky to have Tucker, he will help you heel your heart. Give him some extra hugs. Will be thinking of you and praying on this sad day.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*PhillyFisher*

PhillyFisher

I will be praying so hard for you-I know how hard this is. What helped me is knowing they are coming home with me forever!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

First, Hugs to you. It can't be easy, we had Frankie cremated and will be picking up his ashes. He is our first to be cremated and I know it will be hard to pick up his ashes.
June


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear about Tess. 
I loved hearing your boarding story - it brought both tears and a smile.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sending you strength and hugs to get through today.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Prayers and peace to you today. The day we brought Casey home was a blessing to me, I felt so much sadness but I also felt a relief that she was and still is with me. Her ashes are in our bedroom.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Phillyfisher*

Phillyfisher

Praying for you and your girl, Tess, as you pick her up to come home.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Tess and about how hard this day will be for you.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

It's always a relief when they come home for the final time, and usually starts the tears falling all over again.

Sending you some hugs from over here


----------



## maple1144 (Oct 18, 2009)

Sending you lots of hugs


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So sorry it is a tough day. May it bring you peace that Tess is home with you forever.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Tess was placed in her final resting place in our yard by our angel. She is home now. Thank you all for the prayers and thoughts.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry I missed this thread yesterday and I am glad she is at rest now. You know, my first Golden sent me a huge God Wink when I went to pick up Barkley's ashes. Beau used to love barking at the top of his lungs in the car and he barked in tune to one of Deep Purple's songs---as I started the car to go pick Barkley' up the song started playing on my ipod (I had not heard it in a while). I live so close to the vet clinic I got there and back with that song playing the entire time. It made the grim task somewhat easier as I remembered good times with Beau and I knew he was looking after Barkley.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

The tile with Tess's paw print was an unexpected surprise. I wasn't expecting it. When first looked in the bag with her box of ashes, I saw a heart shaped thing wrapped it tissue and cellophane. I thought it was a lollipop, and wondered why they would do that, but did not think anymore about it. It wasn't until my oldest son who went with me investigated the bag further and asked why we got a tile. I immediately burst into tears and told him. Why I thought it was a lollipop, I will never know. Our God Wink from Tess is that now when we take Tucker for walks, we see kitties watching us. We swear Tess put the word out that they should be keeping an eye on Tucker. We never used to see cats on our walks before...


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

This brings tears to my eyes. Sending lots of hugs and prayers.:smooch:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Phillyfisher*

Phillyfisher

When we had to put our Smooch to sleep they asked me if I wanted her paw print and I said yes, and they had the tile with her paw print in the package with her ashes. There were instructions on having to put the paw print in the oven to bake.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

So sad tonight, missing Tess. Oh how I loved that little kitty... Looking back, I can see she was working on her bucket list: stealing chicken from a dinner plate and running thru the family room with it like a mouse, sleeping on the stove, drinking my milk out of my glass when I wasn't looking, tapping my arm to get it out of her way so she could steal the fish off of my plate as I ate at a tv table watching tv,...the list goes on...

This last winter, she would simply drape her frail little body across my side and stomach, and lay there for hours, under the weight of my arm. She just wanted to be with us, and will be with us forever. I loved her more than I ever knew.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Continued thoughts and prayers to you. It's such a very, very hard day. I hope you have some comfort by having her back where she belongs.


----------

